# Some progress on DNP



## itismethebee (Sep 18, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/OZ028
I started at 203 LBS to 188.5 in the last picture, but I'm still losing weight since i extended the cycle by 3 days (Now finished the cycle and waiting for the bloat to drop) I will keep you guys posted, PS: first time user and pls dont give me shiet for not having huge muscles, I dont juice either.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes, some positive results. Now get in the damn gym!


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 18, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Yes, some positive results. Now get in the damn gym!


I never skipped a day for the past 2 motnhs, not even recovery day, on those I go do cardio lol


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 19, 2017)

Update: Now I went up around 4 lbs over night but my muscles look fuller and i feel much stronger, Ive stopped DNP Sunday night and its Tuesday morning. Feel a little bloated maybe 4-5 lbs, will post pictures in a couple days


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 19, 2017)

Bro your wasting your time using a dangerous compound . Try actually training and deiting


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 19, 2017)

itismethebee said:


> I never skipped a day for the past 2 motnhs, not even recovery day, on those I go do cardio lol


A whole 2 months &#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 20, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> A whole 2 months &#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57339;


yes, 6 weeks getting ready for DNP and 2 weeks on it


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 20, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Bro your wasting your time using a dangerous compound . Try actually training and deiting


https://imgur.com/gallery/6Msp9 that took me 67 days, but my metabolism hit rock bottom from nonstop intermittent fasting and 800 cals a day.
Plus, you are late to the party, the cycle is over lol.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 20, 2017)

you started off with moobs and a gut, made good progress no doubt, cheers for posting it pics. it's a long road ahead man no matter what you take it ur consistency in dieting and training right will be the key. good job so far man


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 20, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> you started off with moobs and a gut, made good progress no doubt, cheers for posting it pics. it's a long road ahead man no matter what you take it ur consistency in dieting and training right will be the key. good job so far man


I love postive people, toxic ****ers ruin my day. Thanks dude, really love the encouragement. Yes of course, diet and exercise are my main roads, the DNP was just a helping hand.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2017)

itismethebee said:


> I love postive people, toxic ****ers ruin my day. Thanks dude, really love the encouragement. Yes of course, diet and exercise are my main roads, the DNP was just a helping hand.



Bundy isn't toxic. Dnp is. And you are lazy and will never make progress because only weeks into making an effort you already resorted to dnp. We have seen dozens like this come and go over the years. Nothing new. Just glad you didn't **** yourself up and ruin access to dnp for the rest of us when your mom goes crying to Congress about it.


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 20, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bundy isn't toxic. Dnp is. And you are lazy and will never make progress because only weeks into making an effort you already resorted to dnp. We have seen dozens like this come and go over the years. Nothing new. Just glad you didn't **** yourself up and ruin access to dnp for the rest of us when your mom goes crying to Congress about it.


The only reason I resorted to DNP is because I hit a mother ****ing plateau after losing 25 lbs of fat in 67 days. As I said, intermittent fasting and lack of calories ****ed my metabolism in the ass.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 21, 2017)

You have the wrong out look on this lifestyle . Think years instead of months and not trying to get results over night . Slow and steady always wins .. and only my Sperm is toxic u fag


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 21, 2017)

This little fuk is 17 years old. I don't understand why he is even here. He is still a fuking stupid kid and has no business taking anything.

I don't understand why anyone is trying to reason with the little asshole.


This image clearly states that he is a under 18. https://imgur.com/gallery/6Msp9


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 21, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> This little fuk is 17 years old. I don't understand why he is even here. He is still a fuking stupid kid and has no business taking anything.
> 
> I don't understand why anyone is trying to reason with the little asshole.
> 
> ...



didn't even see that and the person in the original link and that one don't even look like the same person.  anyways yea lil dude you shouldn't be messing with anything except weights/cardio/diet


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 21, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> didn't even see that and the person in the original link and that one don't even look like the same person.  anyways yea lil dude you shouldn't be messing with anything except weights/cardio/diet


First off, I turned 18 this year. And yes I know I'm a kid, just because your parents ****ed before mine did doesn't mean you know my life better. All over the posts I acknowledged that taking DNP was dumb. You lifeless ****s feel the need to go on a forum and bully "kids". Instead of doing that, try to help people out. Before I started DNP I asked questions but none bothered to give a clear answer. All the posts went on to tell me not to do it knowing damn well I'll do it anyways. I was not asking for your opinion or approval on DNP in this post but apparently giving out your opinion without anyone asking gets you hard. It somehow makes you feel special to call people dumb and point out their young age. I already finished the DNP cycle and STILL you feel the need to tell me NOT to do it, after I did it. Good Night.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 21, 2017)

I was being nice ****face, good luck making any kind of friends around here with that shit attitude


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 21, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I was being nice ****face, good luck making any kind of friends around here with that shit attitude


I was talking about other people not you, I quoted you by accident


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 21, 2017)

You using dnp in the shape you're in is ridiculous !

What are you trying to accomplish ?

Looking like a raisin ?


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 21, 2017)

itismethebee said:


> First off, I turned 18 this year. And yes I know I'm a kid, just because your parents ****ed before mine did doesn't mean you know my life better. All over the posts I acknowledged that taking DNP was dumb. You lifeless ****s feel the need to go on a forum and bully "kids". Instead of doing that, try to help people out. Before I started DNP I asked questions but none bothered to give a clear answer. All the posts went on to tell me not to do it knowing damn well I'll do it anyways. I was not asking for your opinion or approval on DNP in this post but apparently giving out your opinion without anyone asking gets you hard. It somehow makes you feel special to call people dumb and point out their young age. I already finished the DNP cycle and STILL you feel the need to tell me NOT to do it, after I did it. Good Night.


Nobody is bullying kids.  It is stupid for people to take dangerous compounds at any age, but more so before your body has fully matured.  At 18, even though you think you're a big boy, your body is still developing.  You screw up your hormones and thyroid at your age and it's more permanent than a temporary plateau due to some fasting and low calories.  
Telling us excuses that you're not huge because you don't juice.
Making excuses about hitting a plateau after "67 days."  
Excuses that no one here would help give you advice knowing you'd do it anyways--that was the advice: don't do it.  No one owes you answers or advice.  The guys telling you not to do it were trying to help you.  If you haven't looked at any other threads where people ask advice on doing things that can seriously harm them, there is a trend:  most guys here won't contribute to people hurting themselves.  You do it anyways, you disregard decades of experience and wisdom and first-hand knowledge, you're big enough to do some research on your own or screw yourself up bad enough that you find yourself on a board in 20 years saying "look, I know you think you want to do this, but trust me, you don't."

Should've known you're a child from your childish excuses.
A man owns his flaws and takes responsibility of them.

You didn't ask someone's opinion on this post?  It's an open forum.  You don't set the rules, the mods do.  There's no rule saying that people can't give their opinions. 
Going straight to cursing at people that you disagree with? 
You joined this board.  No one asked you to.  Now we're supposed to all change for you?

No work ethic.  No respect.

If you don't have respect for anyone here, no one here will have respect for you. 

I hope you haven't screwed yourself up with dnp, I really do.
You're an annoying brat, but I don't wish ill on people any more.  Life's too short, and you still have a long road ahead.

You can respond to this post and cuss me or whatever.  That's cool.  Or, you can take it on the chin, think about it, realize that maybe you've been out of line, and make a fresh start here.
I'm not bothered either way, because I don't have anything else to say to you.

Best of luck with achieving your goals.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 21, 2017)

itismethebee said:


> First off, I turned 18 this year. And yes I know I'm a kid, just because your parents ****ed before mine did doesn't mean you know my life better. All over the posts I acknowledged that taking DNP was dumb. You lifeless ****s feel the need to go on a forum and bully "kids". Instead of doing that, try to help people out. Before I started DNP I asked questions but none bothered to give a clear answer. All the posts went on to tell me not to do it knowing damn well I'll do it anyways. I was not asking for your opinion or approval on DNP in this post but apparently giving out your opinion without anyone asking gets you hard. It somehow makes you feel special to call people dumb and point out their young age. I already finished the DNP cycle and STILL you feel the need to tell me NOT to do it, after I did it. Good Night.



Nothing that you have said here makes you any less stupid. You need to diet but you are too goddamn lazy to put the fork down so you take drugs to assist you.

Stop eating and you will lose wait. You don't take advice and consistently post the same ignorant questions. I don't mind being an asshole to you because you still feel entitled to get answers.


You have enough information. Now stop eating like a fat fuk and make some progress.


----------

